# too much fruit juice causing diarrhea?



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I had uti symptoms so i bought some cranberry lemonade. I drank a decent bit of it about 1 1/2 glasses and a few hours later at about 2 am i had very loose stool. Is it common for that to happen with juice? I rarely ever drink juice so i wasnt quite sure if this was a normal reaction.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Cranberry and lemon usually don't tend to increase diarrhea, but what was that juice sweetened with.

Pear or apple juice as well as high fructose corn syrup can increase diarrhea and usually those juices need a lot of sweetener. So it may be the sweetener rather than the small amounts of cranberry or lemon juice in the mix.


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi windemere,

Sweetener was my first thought as well. Lemon and cranberry are both very, very tart, so there will be a lot of some sort of sweetener in any commercial product. High fructose corn syrup would not be good, and if it was a diet drink with any sugar alcohols it would probably be worse.

I wouldn't bother with cranberry lemonade for a UTI, hasn't the latest research shown that commercial cranberry "juice" drinks shown that they're not effective for UTIs? I'm not sure, I just seem to remember reading that at some point. (I put "juice" in quotes because straight cranberry juice, as opposed to the commercial cranberry juice drinks, is extremely tart, pretty much to the point of being undrinkable by most people.)

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well even the "all juice"/"all natural" stuff generally uses sweeteners that are high in sugar alcohols like pear concentrate or apple juice so it doesn't have to be something artifically added. Even the natural stuff can do a number on you.

Although I guess the good news is if you figure it out and you ever need to get things moving you might have a go to item.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

It has grape juice in it as well. I just read that. And it does have high fructose...my gi doc diagnosed me with fructose malabsorption a couple years ago. Sometimes high fructose doesnt bother me...other times i think it does but am never sure if its the high fructose or an ibs flare.

Ive read conflicting information that cranberry is effective and that it isnt. I always drink it for uti's as well as tons of water. It may help, it may not. But it cant hurt so i still use it.


----------



## sanjeev (Nov 6, 2013)

I rarely ever drank cranberry juice...because every time I tried it...it irritated my bowels consistently.


----------



## Jimb (Jan 18, 2006)

I drink diluted apple juice.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

The only juice that i tolerate well is orange juice. I happened to find out that too much cranberry can cause diarrhea..so i guess ill take my cranberry supplements instead of drinking cranberry from now on.


----------



## LucasMoore (Dec 20, 2013)

Every mealtime should include a bright colorful fruit and/or vegetable dish. Different colors of fruits and vegetables provide different health benefits. Fresh produce is also packed with nutrients without being too high in calories. If you're eating a fruit or something like a potato, you should also eat the skin; it contains added nutrients.


----------



## Queensgirl52 (Mar 15, 2012)

I love cranberry juice and don't have a problem with it unless it's the light variety with artificial sweetener. My husband and I tried a new restaurant last month and I ordered a cocktail with cranberry juice. It was very sweet. I didn't think anything of it till I was hit with D a couple of hours later. It occurred to me then that there was artificial sweetener somewhere in the drink. I'll be sure in future to check on that before ordering.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

Any fruit juice or artificial sweetener is going to cause issues with most IBS-d folks.

I'd maybe look at making veggie juice with a juicer using garlic, ginger, spinach and carrots (and celery and cucumber for more filler juice). Every time my wife or I feel something coming on we do this once or twice and we're cured.

I know juicing is weird but stay with the low sugar veggies for nutrients and garic for anti bacterial/viral and it seems to work well!


----------

